# Down to 3 Chickens



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

One of my dogs killed Molly yesterday. I thought I could trust her around them. 
First I had the dog around the chickens supervised, then after weeks where she showed no interest in them I started to leave them with her for a little bit at a time.

I feel terrible!









RIP Molly.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Poor chickie


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry about your loss. Dogs and chickens aren’t a good combination as a rule.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

so sorry about Molly
she was a redstar which is not one of the old time farm breeds
they came up with redstars because they wanted a breed that would not go broody
would lay lots of eggs for a year or a year & a half.
many breeds can't out lay them however they don't know to run or fly off when something with big teath shows up
they breed that out of them so they have no trouble catching them when needed

i'm sure you were not told so don't beat yourself up too bad
dogs can be trained to leave chickens alone but it can take time

now did the dog eat the hen or just get a little too rough playing?
if there was no blood the dog may just need training

i would also add get something that will run off (like a buff orpington) for your flock
they will give a dog a run for it's money &atleast have 1/2 a chance of getting away


good luck
piglett


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info Piglett. I will keep that in mind when the time comes to get more.

There wasn't any blood, and the chicken was still alive, but listless when I discovered her, but passed shortly after after. I couldn't find any visible injuries.

I don't think I'll ever trust her around them unsupervised again, even with more training, but I will look for more predator wise breeds in the future.


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

Interesting. I have a Red Star that is broody!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Britt0623 said:


> Interesting. I have a Red Star that is broody!


 oh really, she must be one in a million 
we had 32 at one point, none ever went broody for us : (
out of our 6 buff orpington hens 2 are broody rite now


----------

